# Prayers for my Moma



## Bam Bam (Jul 5, 2012)

We where in a car wreck yesterday(july 4th). A car turn right in front of us. We where took to tanner in villa rica. My moma was hurtig in the chest,stomach and back my daughters back, my chest and back. After arriving they supposely was having problems with mri machine so they sent my moma on to atlana medical. Me and my daughter were check out and xrayed,plus scrathes and cuts look at. We probably arrived there at 7pm and finally released at midnight. Both my sisters and nephew went to atlanta medical with my moma. She 70 years old and they were concerned with internal problems they check her last night and supposed to do another mri today. Please lord let her be alright. I hoping and praying she just bruished up front the airbag and seatbelt and she dosent have any other problems. Please yall pray for her to be OK! Thanks to all!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jul 5, 2012)

Prayers that your moma is ok.


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 5, 2012)

Prayers sent that she is OK


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 5, 2012)

Prayers sent for your Moma.  Them air bags can put a hurting on you but they are life savers.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 5, 2012)

You got them from here. Hope everything turns out great. Keep the faith in the one in control.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my prayers, too. Glad to hear some of ya came away with just scratches, but for mom I will hold her recovery/healing up to our Lord.
However, keep note of your own recovery the next days, as sometimes the pain of an event like this doesn't come up until later. And save all your receipts of doc and hospital visits in case it's needed in court.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 5, 2012)

our prayers for all, especially your mom


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 5, 2012)

My Prayers are added with these other good folks!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 5, 2012)

Praying for your family


----------



## love the woods (Jul 5, 2012)

prayers sent for your mom. keep us updated.


----------



## kedo (Jul 5, 2012)

Prayers sent up for your moma!! Hang in there Bam Bam!! Y'all will get through this with God's help!!
God bless you and your family, brother!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 6, 2012)

Praying for moma, you and your girl.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers! Moma's was released from hospital yesterday. She brusied up and real sore. It goana takes some time for her to feel better. She supposed to go back to doctor in a couple weeks. Thanks again and if yall don't mind please keep on praying for a full recovery.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update and I'm glad that your Moma's doing better.  Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 19, 2012)

Praying for a complete recovery, Bam Bam. Hang in there Bud.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2012)

My prayers are added and hope she recovers fully and fast. Mama`s are mighty special.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 19, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Jul 19, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------

